# New Fenix TK22.



## ieslei (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys. Just found this image in a chinese forum. Dunno if its fake. But theres no specs yet. http://www.wii.tw/~fogerdis/attachments/month_1210/12101923220c9b76db0b010814.jpg

And its found to be true, here is the official tk22 website
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=130


Cheers


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope its real


----------



## lionken07 (Oct 19, 2012)

wah looks pretty awesome. I hope it is real too.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice  if it's real, than it's a good looking light.

edit; and it's real  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-*coming*-*new*-Fenix-E50-TK22-and-TK75/page4


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 20, 2012)

This light, is the best thing ever. I wasn't impressed with the 13k cd until I read it was some sort of new OP reflector. Now I don't care if it's the same as my TK15, it will be awesome. 
:rock:


----------



## lionken07 (Oct 20, 2012)

This light will be awesome. I see Fenix is finally moving into the stainless steel bezel wagon. Way to go Fenix! I can't wait for this.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 20, 2012)

lionken07 said:


> I see Fenix is finally moving into the stainless steel bezel wagon.



I would change the word moving to returning. Do you remember Fenix T1?


----------



## xlight (Oct 22, 2012)

***NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

According to Fenix website, TK22 is the First Flashlight with Lossless Orange-peel Reflector, delivering perfect beam. TK22 can be powered by 18650 Li-ion battery, 16340 LiFePO4 battery or CR123A Lithium battery. You may learn more here: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=130


----------



## Vesper (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Thanks xlight. Do you, by any chance work for Fenix? Anyway, it looks like it has nicely placed levels and interesting features. Curious about the design of this "lossless" OP reflector.


----------



## Marcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



Vesper said:


> Curious about the design of this "lossless" OP reflector.


lossless OP reflector = no living oranges were peeled in the making?


----------



## gopajti (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346133-New-Fenix-TK22


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Any word on a release date yet?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



SimulatedZero said:


> Any word on a release date yet?



Coming early next month.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

I know the head size is 40mm vs 34mm of the TK15, but other than also being just a little lighter in weight doesn't this more or less make it not as worthwhile to get a TK15 S2. I was looking at that light for a few weeks as possibly being my first single 18650 light, but now I'm not sure. And yes I know the beam intensity is a bit higher on the TK15 and probably throws a tiny bit farther, but other than that would any of you recommend the TK15 S2 over this coming light?

Or does it really just come down to: do you like a tighter beam with less spill but more intensity vs floodier beam with overall more output but slightly less throw? Is the difference of these two lights going to be sort of similar to the difference between a Jetbeam PA40 vs a Fenix E40 (using the E40 because that's the most recent light I purchased).

Does the smaller 34mm head make the TK15 seem noticeably smaller overall or more easy to pocket? I'm still interested in that light, but also wonder why Fenix didn't wait a bit and put an xp-g2 into the TK15. Maybe they are waiting to use those on an updated TK11 model? I always go back to that sleek design and wish they would keep it and upgrade it. It does seem as though they are moving their whole line to side switches these days though..... :/


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



martinaee said:


> I know the head size is 40mm vs 34mm of the TK15, but other than also being just a little lighter in weight doesn't this more or less make it not as worthwhile to get a TK15 S2. I was looking at that light for a few weeks as possibly being my first single 18650 light, but now I'm not sure. And yes I know the beam intensity is a bit higher on the TK15 and probably throws a tiny bit farther, but other than that would any of you recommend the TK15 S2 over this coming light?
> 
> Or does it really just come down to: do you like a tighter beam with less spill but more intensity vs floodier beam with overall more output but slightly less throw? Is the difference of these two lights going to be sort of similar to the difference between a Jetbeam PA40 vs a Fenix E40 (using the E40 because that's the most recent light I purchased).
> 
> Does the smaller 34mm head make the TK15 seem noticeably smaller overall or more easy to pocket? I'm still interested in that light, but also wonder why Fenix didn't wait a bit and put an xp-g2 into the TK15. Maybe they are waiting to use those on an updated TK11 model? I always go back to that sleek design and wish they would keep it and upgrade it. It does seem as though they are moving their whole line to side switches these days though..... :/




well in my opinion wit the tk15 vs the tk21 id say go for the tk15 but now with the tk22 i think the tk22 is a better choice, similar throw, 250 more lumens, and a stainless steel bezel


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



martinaee said:


> I know the head size is 40mm vs 34mm of the TK15, but other than also being just a little lighter in weight doesn't this more or less make it not as worthwhile to get a TK15 S2. I was looking at that light for a few weeks as possibly being my first single 18650 light, but now I'm not sure. And yes I know the beam intensity is a bit higher on the TK15 and probably throws a tiny bit farther, but other than that would any of you recommend the TK15 S2 over this coming light?
> 
> Or does it really just come down to: do you like a tighter beam with less spill but more intensity vs floodier beam with overall more output but slightly less throw? Is the difference of these two lights going to be sort of similar to the difference between a Jetbeam PA40 vs a Fenix E40 (using the E40 because that's the most recent light I purchased).
> 
> Does the smaller 34mm head make the TK15 seem noticeably smaller overall or more easy to pocket? I'm still interested in that light, but also wonder why Fenix didn't wait a bit and put an xp-g2 into the TK15. Maybe they are waiting to use those on an updated TK11 model? I always go back to that sleek design and wish they would keep it and upgrade it. It does seem as though they are moving their whole line to side switches these days though..... :/



I used to say go with the XP-G light all the way. That is until I got a chance to use a light with an XM-L drop-in at work for a few hours and wow, what huge difference the bigger hotspot makes. With my TK15 I have to search around a little bit to see everything in a room or car but, with the XM-L light it was click on "Yep, this room is clear" and that was it. Yeah, I can see a little bit farther with the TK15 but, the difference was not as big as I thought it was going to be. Personally, I would grab that TK22 the moment it comes out. It has all the advantages of the XM-L drop in plus: it's regulated, throws just as far, and has a smooth beam thanks to the LOP. The only advantages the TK15 S2 has are: lighter weight, slightly smaller, longer runtimes, and a little bit more throw. If those things are important to you then get the TK15; if not, get the TK22. 

Also, the difference will not be as big as the E40 to PA40. The TK15 and TK22 will be much closer than those two lights.


----------



## lionken07 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Looks like you can get one in a week for 85 bucks shipped. I hope to see some detail reviews soon


----------



## wjv (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



martinaee said:


> Does the smaller 34mm head make the TK15 seem noticeably smaller overall or more easy to pocket? I'm still interested in that light, but also wonder why Fenix didn't wait a bit and put an xp-g2 into the TK15. *Maybe they are waiting to use those on an updated TK11 model? I always go back to that sleek design and wish they would keep it and upgrade it. It does seem as though they are moving their whole line to side switches these days though..... *:/


I wish you were right but I doubt it - I'm afraid the TK11 (PD30, LD10, and LD20) will disappear from the Fenix website soon and every Fenix will be a side-switch job.
I think the TK11 looked awesome too and despite having only the 2 modes the UI was simplier and less prone to selecting the wrong output mode.


----------



## Hacken (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



Labrador72 said:


> I wish you were right but I doubt it - I'm afraid the TK11 (PD30, LD10, and LD20) will disappear from the Fenix website soon and every Fenix will be a side-switch job.
> I think the TK11 looked awesome too and despite having only the 2 modes the UI was simplier and less prone to selecting the wrong output mode.




I too also like the designof the tk11.. i like the two modes.. makes it so much easier then having all that other modes you have to switch around.. for some reasons i hate the side swich on the new ones although the silver bazel looks cool.


----------



## skyrider (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

All these newer models have voltage protection now (the tk22, tk21 and the newer s2 tk15). I know the tk21 had a problem with turbo and 18650 and if these newer models have the same issue, I will hold out on buying.

I emailed fenix and they said the tk21 turbo runtime issue with the 18650 was fixed last year. Does anyone have the new tk15s2 or a recently purchased tk21 that can verify turbo works fine with 18650 cells?

I might end up still going with the tk22 (if they now work with 18650s on turbo) over this for the better runtime across all levels and deal with less lumens.


----------



## chouster (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Sounds like an interesting light. The fact that the new E50 can put out 780 lm with a neutral white emitter on one 18650 but without regulation makes me quite sure that the TK22 should have a good regulation since it puts out "only" 650 cool white lm on one 18650. I also wonder if it has a step down. I would have preferred the mode switch at the tail so that you don't have to reposition your hand to change modes. One more thing i like to know is, can you activate strobe from off?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



chouster said:


> Sounds like an interesting light. The fact that the new E50 can put out 780 lm with a neutral white emitter on one 18650 but without regulation makes me quite sure that the TK22 should have a good regulation since it puts out "only" 650 cool white lm on one 18650. I also wonder if it has a step down. I would have preferred the mode switch at the tail so that you don't have to reposition your hand to change modes. One more thing i like to know is, *can you activate strobe from off*?



Probably not.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



chouster said:


> Sounds like an interesting light. The fact that the new E50 can put out 780 lm with a neutral white emitter on one 18650 but without regulation makes me quite sure that the TK22 should have a good regulation since it puts out "only" 650 cool white lm on one 18650. I also wonder if it has a step down. I would have preferred the mode switch at the tail so that you don't have to reposition your hand to change modes. One more thing i like to know is, *can you activate strobe from off?*



Yes and no. If it is anything like my TK15, then you will be able to. Push and hold the silver side button, then turn on the light either momentary or full on. The light will Flash bright for a split second then dim down like a slow strobe (this is the light switching into the next mode, I usually have it on turbo so it flashes to low for a second) then it will switch over to strobe. All of this happens really quickly and is an effective way to do it. Though, if you try to pull out the light and do this under duress you will fail. I have never been able to do it well under duress. There is one notable exception to that though. If you know you are going to be in a situation where the strobe function might be used then you can have the side switch already pressed and ready to go. I.E you are clearing a room or area. There are limited circumstances where that applies but, I have found it to be a useful tactic when applied correctly.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Also,



wjv;4049
511 said:


>



^This 


That is all


----------



## Jon. (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



skyrider said:


> Does anyone have the new tk15s2 or a recently purchased tk21 that can verify turbo works fine with 18650 cells?



I have a tk21 and pd32 on my duty belt. Both have 18650's and work fine with them. The tk21 is always set to turbo, no issues yet. I've had it since hmmm, this spring maybe, forget when exactly I bought it.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Did you ever happen to hit the side switch accidentally and go from Turbo to the next level?


----------



## Jon. (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Can't say it's ever happened. The side button is pretty inconvenient and makes it difficult to change modes with gloves on. Hence why I keep a TK21 on turbo, and a PD32 on low, neither have ever changed in any way but deliberately.


----------



## xlight (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

* who can contact **ieslei* who posted this post?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Wow, i want this light too!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Even if I got TK15 S2 some month ago and like it very much this new TK22 is really tempting. The design of TK22 is a "direct hit" in my opinion!
I would guess the beam character of TK22 is pretty similar to Surefire Fury, but just a tad brighter.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

I've been shying away from getting into 18650's, but this may nudge me along!


----------



## andurilgc (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

Despite many things going for it, for some reason I never really took to the TK21

The TK22 looks like it has some improvements which I think will really make a difference in using it day to day


----------



## lemurtronic (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

I've had my TK22 since Saturday (3rd November). I'm surprised I've not seen anyone else here shout out about it...

Anyway, it appears marginally brighter to the eye but has a much smoothed out spot compared to the TK21.


----------



## lionken07 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*

I just got mine in the mail. It feels like a quality light just like the TK21. A few things I want to make note: The lens when looking under the light has a purplish color maybe it has mineral coating? (the tk21 doesn't have that) I didn't like the metal clip and it was easy to take off without taking the HA III coating off. The side switch doesn't feel as "solid" as the tk21, perhaps they used another kind?


----------



## tjiscooler (Nov 8, 2012)

I really like the look of this as an upgrade to my TK11. Its sexy too!
Although, Im not a fan of that side switch, Id really prefer the bezel twist thing for mode selection over another button.


----------



## skyrider (Nov 8, 2012)

For those of you with both can you post beamshots outdoors? I can't decide between the tk21 or tk22. I want the extra brightness but I like the better runtime of the tk21.

I want to use it as a weapon light so I want something with solid throw but also good flood.

Also, how does it perform on turbo with 18650s? I know some of the older tk21 had step down issues on turbo.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix TK22 (XM-L U2, 650lm, orange-peel)*



lemurtronic said:


> I've had my TK22 since Saturday (3rd November). I'm surprised I've not seen anyone else here shout out about it...




nothing exciting about the tk22. same old same old


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 9, 2012)

skyrider said:


> For those of you with both can you post beamshots outdoors? I can't decide between the tk21 or tk22. I want the extra brightness but I like the better runtime of the tk21.
> 
> I want to use it as a weapon light so I want something with solid throw but also good flood.
> 
> Also, how does it perform on turbo with 18650s? I know some of the older tk21 had step down issues on turbo.




you really want the side-button tk22 on your rifle? you can't even pre-select the output before turning on. it will get you killed. look elsewhere

fenix TK stands for "tank". theyre not tactical lights, just the styling. i guess you could call them tacticool


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 9, 2012)

I totally agree and I wonder how Fenix could keep sticking to these double switch design for these lights, especially the TK series.
The side button probably is a great choice for the new E series lights and can be handy if you do DIY or manual work where you keep using the same mode all the time.
For potential use in any emergency situation - tactical or non- tactical - the side switch simply makes changing or predicting modes overly complicated. Not a good choice for the the LD/PD/TK series.
I would have thought Fenix had figured it out by now but it looks like they either haven't or they just don't care.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 9, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> I totally agree and I wonder how Fenix could keep sticking to these double switch design for these lights, especially the TK series.
> The side button probably is a great choice for the new E series lights and can be handy if you do DIY or manual work where you keep using the same mode all the time.
> For potential use in any emergency situation - tactical or non- tactical - the side switch simply makes changing or predicting modes overly complicated. Not a good choice for the the LD/PD/TK series.
> I would have thought Fenix had figured it out by now but it looks like they either haven't or they just don't care.




oh they don't care. they sell what sells. maybe this side button BS makes them a lot of money LOL

the average "tacticool" joe that walks into store really isn't looking for moonlight or pre-selection. he just wants something that looks cool


----------



## skyrider (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be for hunting rather than self defense. Also, these have mode memory so I would leave it at the turbo setting. If I mount it with the side switch facing towards the rails, I should be fine.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm, tempting looks and that quality Fenix finish. I only with I had a light that size and could reach a bit farther like 280-300m range. TK15 still seems to have a farther throw than TK22 but if you compare these two have you guys seen one better than other for throw?

If only there were an XM-L2 with slightly better throw.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 10, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> oh they don't care. they sell what sells. maybe this side button BS makes them a lot of money LOL
> tough
> the average "tacticool" joe that walks into store really isn't looking for moonlight or pre-selection. he just wants something that looks cool



Wow, have a bit of bias huh. I have had absolutely no issues using my TK15 with a Surefire/Rogers grip in the past and I suspect that I won't with the TK22 either. Your average LEO isn't looking for moonlight or pre-selection either. Most look for a tough light with momentary, maybe a High/Low, and a strobe. 

I also fail to see how the side button complicates anything. If anything it actually simplifies mode changing. You don't have to worry about switching modes while trying to signal someone and it's very easy to for everyone I've come across to remember that the side button changes the brightness. As far as mode memory, if you always leave it in turbo then you know what mode it's going to be in. If you want to leave it in a different mode try paying attention to what you are doing and remember the mode you left it in. It's also nice because you get to choose what mode you want to leave the light for general use. Some people like to always leave it on the second lowest mode, some people like turbo. It gives you more options. 

The Fenix TK22 doesn't represent any major leap in technology for Fenix. I represents a bunch of little tweaks and upgrades to one of their previous lights. Things like the steel strike bezel that will wear longer and better than an aluminum one. The LOP reflector for a nicer, smoother beam. The dual springs in the battery compartment to protect the battery better. A bunch of little touches that had been my complaints on the TK15. Which is why I really like the TK22, because it fixes all of those complaints.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Now if only I could get this for $70


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 10, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> As far as mode memory, if you always leave it in turbo then you know what mode it's going to be in. If you want to leave it in a different mode try paying attention to what you are doing and remember the mode you left it in.




wow so many ifs! when the stakes are high and you want that max mode right NOW you really don't want to have to go through that flowchart of mental notes of what mode you last used. jeeze some people just don't get it

a fenix is like a star trek phaser you couldn't set to stun or kill before firing


----------



## martinaee (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't own a tk series light, but I do own an E40 which has the same interface except the mode change button is on the back next to the clicky. My opinion is that it is a good thing if you make it so---- If you always want a light to be in highest turbo just put it like that/ always want lowest? Do the same. It's a great interface in my opinion and just as good as the amazing interface of the LD20 ---- but just slightly different. If your are disciplined it can be better than the LD20 because you can always have high mode if you want or low mode etc. The mode change button has never not worked for me either. It's very consistent.

I really want a TK22, but the only thing that is ALWAYS keeping me from getting one of these yet is the fact that none of them easily tailstand. I know it's not that important to some, but it is to me. I see it as one of the biggest "emergency" features of any light. Let's face it--- while we would like to use these amazing lights in that stereotypical situation of finding some poor lost little kid or dog in dark woods 99 percent of the time it's just that we lost electricity for an hour or something, tail standing and bouncing a powerful beam of light on a ceiling is a VERY good feature. I know you can just put a light into a glass or something, but I don't like putting the tail-cap right down on a surface, and what if you are somewhere where you just don't have a glass?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 10, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> wow so many ifs! when the stakes are high and you want that max mode right NOW you really don't want to have to go through that flowchart of mental notes of what mode you last used. jeeze some people just don't get it
> 
> a fenix is like a star trek phaser you couldn't set to stun or kill before firing



As someone who actually needs a dependable flashlight for their job where they use lights for safety, and at times weapons, I can assure I get it. If leaving a light in turbo mode is too complicated for you then I pity you. It is a very simple and easy concept. My work lights don't ever even leave turbo so it's not even an issue. Nor do I buy lights based on their "Tactical" value. Their are a few criteria I look for that happen to coincide with what people consider to be the makings of a tactical light, but that is not my primary goal. In those situations your mind is your first and best piece of equipment. If you aren't mentally capable of handling those situations then all else is dust and air because it won't do you any good. 

Now, I'm not going to continue this argument and turn this thread into another thread about what everybody and their mother thinks is tactically sound. It's quite clear that you don't think much of Fenix lights or of their UI. Their are a lot of people think differently about these lights and actually like them. So if you don't mind (or even if you do), go bash this light somewhere else. Your input is not constructive and is merely derogatory.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 10, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I really want a TK22, but the only thing that is ALWAYS keeping me from getting one of these yet is the fact that *none of them easily tailstand.* I know it's not that important to some, but it is to me. I see it as one of the biggest "emergency" features of any light. Let's face it--- while we would like to use these amazing lights in that stereotypical situation of finding some poor lost little kid or dog in dark woods 99 percent of the time it's just that we lost electricity for an hour or something, tail standing and bouncing a powerful beam of light on a ceiling is a VERY good feature. I know you can just put a light into a glass or something, but I don't like putting the tail-cap right down on a surface, and what if you are somewhere where you just don't have a glass?



Yeah, that has always been annoying. Especially with their more EDC'able lights like the LD12. That's one reason I like FourSeven's, their Pro lights tailstand very solidly.


----------



## Robert Hode (Nov 10, 2012)

New here but... the same way I remember that I put a loaded round in the chamber of my pistol, before I holster it, so it goes bang when I take it out and pull the trigger, is the same way I could remember the last setting on a flashlight.

Just got a TK22 a couple of days ago. I'm new to high end flashlights, but it seems fairly intuitive to use, no ergonomic complaints, and lights things up fine for what I use it for.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 10, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> As someone who actually needs a dependable flashlight for their job where they use lights for safety, and at times weapons, I can assure I get it. If leaving a light in turbo mode is too complicated for you then I pity you. It is a very simple and easy concept. My work lights don't ever even leave turbo so it's not even an issue. Nor do I buy lights based on their "Tactical" value. Their are a few criteria I look for that happen to coincide with what people consider to be the makings of a tactical light, but that is not my primary goal. In those situations your mind is your first and best piece of equipment. If you aren't mentally capable of handling those situations then all else is dust and air because it won't do you any good.
> 
> Now, I'm not going to continue this argument and turn this thread into another thread about what everybody and their mother thinks is tactically sound. It's quite clear that you don't think much of Fenix lights or of their UI. Their are a lot of people think differently about these lights and actually like them. So if you don't mind (or even if you do), go bash this light somewhere else. Your input is not constructive and is merely derogatory.



now you're being rude. last time i checked this was flashlight forum, not a fenix fan site. you're obviously entitled to your own opinion (and it's not your call to determine if my posts are constructive or not) but it's pretty obvious to everyone here that a person like yourself whose lights "never ever leave turbo" CLEARLY deserves a UI that automatically boots up at turbo every time e.g. klarus. no? jeeze, for christs sakes get a single mode, get the right tool for the job LOL sure you may not forget but there are lots of external factors beyond our control, think MURPHY'S LAW

the side button UI has its uses, i'm aware of that. mostly for utility purposes where you need to repeatedly turn it on/off and wish for it to stay at the same mode

you're obviously a fenix fan so just avoid reading my posts ok? when i don't like something about any flashlight i say it. you might misconstrue them as "bashing"


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert Hode said:


> New here but... the same way I remember that I put a loaded round in the chamber of my pistol, before I holster it, so it goes bang when I take it out and pull the trigger, is the same way I could remember the last setting on a flashlight.
> 
> Just got a TK22 a couple of days ago. I'm new to high end flashlights, but it seems fairly intuitive to use, no ergonomic complaints, and lights things up fine for what I use it for.




ummmm nope, incorrect analogy. loading a round is like loading batteries on the flashlight. elementary.

the issue here is forgetting to disengage the safety lever! people make mistakes, sometimes they forget the safety, sometimes they leave the light in low mode. under stress humans DO @#$% it up!

solution to forgetting the safety lever? glock

solution to forgetting to leave the light in turbo? klarus

just keeping it real!


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 10, 2012)

I still prefer the TK11 myself. The TK12 is a close second, because it basically acts the same except for the "programmable" choice of which two mode sets you want. It can still be used TK11 style with just hi/low based on the head being tight or loose. 

Between the two, the TK11 is my immediate go-to light in an emergency (it stays by my bed) with the TK12 being the second choice.

Lighthound (and maybe other places) still sell the TK11 and TK12, but it is the R5 version. 

Be aware, the TK11 R5 is pulse-width-modulated on the lower mode. It looks like it's about the same frequency as the 4sevens mini series, so it's fast enough that it doesn't really bother me. But might be a deal-breaker for others.

I'm really hoping that Fenix will get away from this whole side switch mess. Ugh. It's a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 10, 2012)

The Fenix LD/PD 12/22/32 and TK15/21/22 could still be OK if they had two states like the TK11: head tightened for turbo and head loosened for all other modes (selectable through the side switch).
I personally would prefer no side switch but if it had a turbo mode that could be set and checked when the light is off and no risk of being switched on in another mode.
But no, the side switch has to have priority over anything else these days!


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 10, 2012)

Double post - deleted.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 11, 2012)

I see some manufacturers use the side switch to adjust modes or brightness level infinetely if long pressed and turn the light on or off if short pressed. The tail swithc reverts to the highest setting and work as a hard switch. I still find this a bit weak as you just can't start on a low level if you had your light off through the tail switch or you forget to turn your light off and you drain your batteries in time. 

Why don't any manufacturer put in a shortcut to low if you turn the light on through the tail switch and pressing the side switch at the same time, I just can't understand.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 11, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Yeah, that has always been annoying. Especially with their more EDC'able lights like the LD12. That's one reason I like FourSeven's, their Pro lights tailstand very solidly.



At least the E series are good tailstanders so far... meh. And yeah on the newer fenix UI. I think as long as you are very strict on yourself about always turning the light back to whatever brightness you want it to come on in before you shut it off it's no big deal and actually can be very good. If you are using it for a "defense/tactical" light. Just make sure it's in turbo. When we have proof from somebody that this UI failed to work correctly then we'll have a different conversation.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I really want a TK22, but the only thing that is ALWAYS keeping me from getting one of these yet is the fact that none of them easily tailstand. I know it's not that important to some, but it is to me. I see it as one of the biggest "emergency" features of any light. Let's face it--- while we would like to use these amazing lights in that stereotypical situation of finding some poor lost little kid or dog in dark woods 99 percent of the time it's just that we lost electricity for an hour or something, tail standing and bouncing a powerful beam of light on a ceiling is a VERY good feature. I know you can just put a light into a glass or something, but I don't like putting the tail-cap right down on a surface, and what if you are somewhere where you just don't have a glass?



Agreed with you. That's the only reason stopping me from getting this TK22. I've always like Fenix built quality but just can get pass the idea that it can't tail-stand. 
And I don't EDC a glass or cup wherever I go! :laughing:


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 11, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Agreed with you. That's the only reason stopping me from getting this TK22. I've always like Fenix built quality but just can get pass the idea that it can't tail-stand.
> *And I don't EDC a glass or cup wherever I go!* :laughing:



Oh... I thought all of us did that... Well, this got awkward... 
Just kidding

I did want to comment on the build quality of this light though. I honestly feel like it's the highest quality build I have gotten from Fenix yet. I was a little bit worried that Fenix's quality had been declining of late but, this does not appear to be true. The anodizing is flawless and beautiful. It really feels like a solid light, though only time will tell. If it is built as well as the TK15 I have, then I doubt I will ever break it without purposely trying to.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2012)

I picked up the TK22 today from my local knife shop. I used these boards to do some homework on led flashlights and narrowed things down to a few Fenix models (the TK22, LD22 and PD32). The owner of the shop took some time to show me the three lights as well as a few others. I decided the TK was right for me. 

I like that it remembers the last brightness setting it was used at and the side button feels better than the other two Fenix models. It's surprisingly pocketable (actually moreso than the LD22 in my opinion) and the hotspot is remarkably artifact-free (sorry if that's the wrong term). I was also worried about local availability of 123 lithium cells, but found them easily at several local stores.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 13, 2012)

Infinite Zero said:


> I was also worried about local availability of 123 lithium cells, but found them easily at several local stores.



Unless you're a PD officer who works at a department where they pay for your CR123's, you will find them very expensive to keep using. I suggest browsing the battery subsection on this forum and learning all about Li-Ion batteries to save money in the long run. Though, CR123's are nice to have on hand in emergencies. 

Nice choice of a light though, it is very bright and well made. :welcome:


----------



## drew78 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Hello all!

Long time lurker, havent posted in forever.

Quick question, the TK-22 has caught my eye....but, I already have a SF Fury and a Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition.

What I am looking for is whether or not the TK-22 is going to bring me anything in terms of light output and throw that I dont already have covered with the above 2 lights.

Any feedback would be appreciated, I really want to pick up the TK-22 but not if its going to be a duplicate in terms of performance ect....

Thanks in advance!

-Drew


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

I would say its like both your lights combined. UI of one and output like the fury. 

The tk22 with the lossless OP reflector does look like a winner. My suggestion is get it and sell the one you don't want on the CPFMP


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

I suspect that the TK22 isn't going to be all that different from the Fury. The Fury has a TIR optic instead of a reflector so the beam pattern will be completely different, but that's about it. I do prefer the UI of the TK22 as a work light and the beam is absolutely beautiful with that OP reflector. To be quite honest, the TK22 has topped my list as my all time favorite flashlight. I would say get it just to have as a mule/work light, it really is great.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Surefire's website shows a reflector.

http://www.surefire.com/p2x-fury-dual-output.html


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



LightWalker said:


> Surefire's website shows a reflector.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/p2x-fury-dual-output.html



Hm, so it does. I could've sworn I read somewhere that it was a TIR optic. Oh well.


----------



## drew78 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



SimulatedZero said:


> Hm, so it does. I could've sworn I read somewhere that it was a TIR optic. Oh well.



It seems that I have read somewhere that they "may" be coming out with a TIR Fury. Cant remember where I read that though....

So it sounds like the throw and beam are about the same between the TK22 and the Fury?

Not to open a can of worms here, but do you see one of these being perhaps a bit more robust in design?

I ask as the Fury, while well built seems to differ from some of my older SF LED's in terms of its overall construction. This is subjective and in no way a put down on the X line of SF. The TK seems to be REALLY well put together. Any merit to my gut feelings between these two?

Thanks again to all!

Drew


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



drew78 said:


> It seems that I have read somewhere that they "may" be coming out with a TIR Fury. Cant remember where I read that though....
> 
> So it sounds like the throw and beam are about the same between the TK22 and the Fury?
> 
> ...



Um, I used an old TK15 as my duty light for about a year and a half with no problems and I dropped that thing all the time. It's fallen two stories to a concrete side walk, it's been dropped down a couple flights of concrete stairs, I don't know even know how many times I dropped it from lap height getting out of the car, I've used it as an impromptu hammer, a weapon light, it's been kicked across the ground a couple times, I've dropped it while sprinting, I've dropped it while going about 20 mph on a bicycle. Just all kinds of stuff. I have full faith that my TK22 is every bit as tough if not tougher. When I got this light out of the box I thought "Damn, Fenix is really stepping up there quality". All this isn't to say that it will be tougher or nicer than the Fury, it's just to say that it will be a tough light with a great feel. I suspect that the Fury will still be some what tougher and may have an even nicer finish, but the TK22 is a nice light. I guess you would just have to compare them side by side to see. Maybe some one could do a torture test and see which one lasts longer.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! This last comment will definitely make me buy another Fenix. So about the UI, everybody seems to be quite comfortable with it, right? Since it is that common, "a FW clicky power button and another one for modes" light of Fenix's.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 10, 2012)

Kokopelli said:


> Wow! This last comment will definitely make me buy another Fenix. So about the UI, everybody seems to be quite comfortable with it, right? Since it is that common, "a FW clicky power button and another one for modes" light of Fenix's.



I like it well enough. There are perhaps other UI's that are better for EDC lights, but the side button is fine for what I use my light for. 99% percent of the time I only use Turbo mode and nothing else. So having the momentary clicky that doesn't change modes is nice because I don't have to cycle through anything turning the light on and off. Though, I still have the option of other modes if I want them. It's not the best UI out there, but it works fine.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi guys!!! I m finally back. Ive been away for while on vacation in a place that internet connection is damn hard to find sorry for that. 
About tk22 switch i wish it was like Klarus lights(dual back switch) or like tk35. It would keep it more tactical for me and just for being able to change the switch(your self)in case a malfunction happens i think it makes the whole difference although HKequipment seller sold thousands of (tk15, ld22, tk21 and now tk22) and never had a problem with the side switch so far. Even though my tk22 is on its way to me now , hehe im crazy to compare it to my ET g25c2 


Cheers


----------



## TK41 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just picked this light up. I like it. The beam is really great with the orange peel reflector, very smooth and large. Comparing it to my TK41, this TK22 lights up a larger general area, but at the cost of distance. Don't get me wrong, the TK22 is very throwy still, even on low mode...I was impressed. 

The only thing is my mode button is messed up. It's not consistent and doesn't switch every time it clicks. Back to the store it goes


----------



## Grizzlyb (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



drew78 said:


> Quick question, the TK-22 has caught my eye....but, I already have a SF Fury



That would not be a hard choise.
The TK22 should be the better thrower, (larger head, 1.37 to 1.57) has a wider beam, will take 18650 and cr123 and cost less.
Personaly I don't like the side switch of the TK22. In that regard the Fury is more tactical.


----------



## ieslei (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Hi guys! I was able to take some beamshots of the FENIX TK22 compared with the Eagletac G25C2 MKII.

Both side by side (ignore the sc52,lol)





Here you are able to see how thicker the TK22 is compared to the G25C2MKII.




Here is the TK22 on turbo (1/1250 F4.0) sorry for the camera lens reflection.




Here is the G25C2MKII on turbo (1/1250 F4.0)




Both on turbo(obviously the G25C2 MKII is brigther and also whiter)




Here is the buylding in front of my house 75 yards(around 70 meters) from me(control)




Here is the TK22 ( a little bit greenish tint)




And here is the G25C2 MKII.





I know these flashlights are hard to be compared since they have different tints and reflectors. The TK22 has what they call Lossless orange-peel reflector and the G25C2MKII has a smooth reflector(also deeper making the beam narrower). I also have the G25C2 (first version) and i didnt think it was necessary to compare, only if you guys ask to  I like both flashlights...i like the UI and the brightness of the G25C2 MKII better and thats the only reason i intent to keep it instead of the TK22 that seems/feels much stronger (bezel thickness and tail squared threads and so on)...Hope you guys enjoy my first beamshots and hope ive done it right, camera settings...


----------



## topgun.ua (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Thank You so much for such a comparison!!! I'm just trying to choose one of those extremly good flashligths. Eagletac is brighter and throws better, so that could be nice for my needs (hiking, fishing) but what I'm not sure of is a stepdown after 200 sec. to max mode, not really low Low Mode and, as they say, prefash feature while switching on low mode everytime. TK22 is cheaper a bit, has more usable modes IMHO and no preflash "feature" on basic modes as G25C2 MII does.
What would You recommend me for not EDC, but hiking, fishing, walking around, seaside etc.?
Thanks!


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

For walking around and seaside I'd just carry a smaller light though it always depends on what you mean by walking and around and seaside. In any case, for more casual use I think the TK22 UI, though not my favorite, maybe is easier to use.

If you go fishing and hiking far out in the woods, I'd bring two lights anyway, if for anything to have a back-up. In that case, I'd go for a D25LC clicky + a GC25C2 or a PD32 + TK22 would be a good combination. The smaller light would be for general use when you don't need a lot of light or you don't need a medium high levels for longer times. If throw matters for you the G25C2 might be the right light for you, just check runtimes and UI as well to be sure they offer what you are looking for.


----------



## topgun.ua (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



Labrador72 said:


> For walking around and seaside I'd just carry a smaller light though it always depends on what you mean by walking and around and seaside. In any case, for more casual use I think the TK22 UI, though not my favorite, maybe is easier to use.
> 
> If you go fishing and hiking far out in the woods, I'd bring two lights anyway, if for anything to have a back-up. In that case, I'd go for a D25LC clicky + a GC25C2 or a PD32 + TK22 would be a good combination. The smaller light would be for general use when you don't need a lot of light or you don't need a medium high levels for longer times. If throw matters for you the G25C2 might be the right light for you, just check runtimes and UI as well to be sure they offer what you are looking for.



Thanks for Your answer again!
I have already HL21 for my handsfree needs and also an old but lovely Fenix LD20 Q5, so I'm wondering which combination of flashlights would be better for me among those mentioned above:thinking:


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

If you already have a HL21 and LD20 Q5 I don't think you need to get a PD32 or any similar light.

Whether you get G25C2 or TK22 doesn't matter, just choose the one that best meets UI/runtimes/throw/brightness/size needs.

I have neither light so I cannot really speak in favor of one or another. Hope somebody who owns both will give you their personal opinion.


----------



## topgun.ua (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



Labrador72 said:


> Whether you get G25C2 or TK22 doesn't matter, just choose the one that best meets UI/runtimes/throw/brightness/size needs.
> I have neither light so I cannot really speak in favor of one or another. Hope somebody who owns both will give you their personal opinion.



Well, *ieslei* has both!

That's is actually a problem, just can't make a choise between those two. I like the throw and brightness of G25C2 MII but TK22 is solid too having better built quality, modes/runtimes.
Can't say anything about UI and the size is pretty comparable:thinking:


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Great comparison pics,ieslei! 

What suprise me a little however is that the TK22 looks to have a greenish tint at the turbo mode. When seeing other photos and videos i have not seen any signs of greenish tint in any of them. It´s hard to tell by judging it from a photo,but when looking at the comparison pic of the G25C2MKII,the TK22 do looks like it has a greenish tint. Is it just an optical illusion or does your sample of the TK22 have a protruding greenish tint?:thinking:


----------



## Danegre (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

For those of yous that have the TK 22 for awhile. Has it met your expectations? I have been debating about the TK 22 and streamlight stinger but I think that's too big to be practical. So I think the TK 22 wins. I just want to make sure it will last. I am also picking up the rechargeable battery. 

These batteries:
http://www.brightguy.com/Tenergy/Tenergy+18650+Li-ion+Battery

Shouldn't be any issue right?

WIll it last more then a year or two? my E 21 is still going.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 21, 2013)

All Fenix lights from the TK series are very sturdy and I haven't seen any unhappy TK22 owners on this forum. I think.Tenergy are supposed to be good batteries but take the time to read posts about Li-ion batteries and chargers maintenance.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danegre (Mar 21, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> All Fenix lights from the TK series are very sturdy and I haven't seen any unhappy TK22 owners on this forum. I think.Tenergy are supposed to be good batteries but take the time to read posts about Li-ion batteries and chargers maintenance.
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2



Any direct topics I should read? They're not simply plug in for a charge and take out?


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry if I didn't reply earlier but I didn't have access to a PC for a week and using the phone is a pain.
You can check the thread which has links to relevant topics http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ronics-Batteries-Included-Threads-of-Interest


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



Danegre said:


> For those of yous that have the TK 22 for awhile. Has it met your expectations? I have been debating about the TK 22 and streamlight stinger but I think that's too big to be practical. So I think the TK 22 wins. I just want to make sure it will last. I am also picking up the rechargeable battery.
> 
> These batteries:
> http://www.brightguy.com/Tenergy/Tenergy+18650+Li-ion+Battery
> ...



Tenergy batteries are decent, but not the best you can get for Li-Ions. I prefer Redilast as my Li-Ion brand of choice, but there are plenty of high quality options out there. I haven't any issues with my TK22 other than the battery getting drained down pretty quick due to the high draw current. Sometimes it acts a little finicky switching modes, but it generally starts to die right after that so I just chalk it up to the battery voltage being on the verge of too low. Mine has been dropped a decent amount of times and once from about 30ft high. Still goin' strong. The ano is great stuff on this light and the threads almost feel like Surefire threads. Keep a spare battery handy and enjoy.


----------



## mightygoose (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*



SimulatedZero said:


> Um, I used an old TK15 as my duty light for about a year and a half with no problems and I dropped that thing all the time. It's fallen two stories to a concrete side walk, it's been dropped down a couple flights of concrete stairs, I don't know even know how many times I dropped it from lap height getting out of the car, I've used it as an impromptu hammer, a weapon light, it's been kicked across the ground a couple times, I've dropped it while sprinting, I've dropped it while going about 20 mph on a bicycle. Just all kinds of stuff. I have full faith that my TK22 is every bit as tough if not tougher. When I got this light out of the box I thought "Damn, Fenix is really stepping up there quality". All this isn't to say that it will be tougher or nicer than the Fury, it's just to say that it will be a tough light with a great feel. I suspect that the Fury will still be some what tougher and may have an even nicer finish, but the TK22 is a nice light. I guess you would just have to compare them side by side to see. Maybe some one could do a torture test and see which one lasts longer.




Holy Cow. I've been a street cop for 18 years. I also carry a TK15. But what you need is a lanyard! Do the guys on your squad call you "butterfingers"? I hope you don't drop your gun as much as your light!! Mostly kidding, but Wow.


----------



## gsteve (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

why only 650 lms? The 32 and 35 run more. Around 800-1000 would be sexy. 650 puts it about the same as the old thru nite scorpion?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

650 lumens are plenty and it gives the TK22 better runtimes and a stepdown only after 20 minutes and not 1, 3 or 5!
Not the best light if you are just looking for something to show off at parties but more realiable than the PD32 and PD35!


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Anyone with any version of the Tk-22 mind showing what it looks like without the combat ring & clip, assuming they're even removable?


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Subwoofer posted TK22 pics with and without the combat ring in his excellent review
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v681/richard_onr/Reviews2012/Fenix/TK22/17FenixTK22size.jpg


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Oops.

Thank you. Looks like he found some type of flat ring the same size to replace it too, nice!


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 advantage?*

Any time Leon! : )
Yes, I use the same type of flat ring for my TK11 and TK12. Some Fenix retailers have it so if you buy the light, just check if the reseller has it too. They usually sell for a couple of bucks. Note that there used to be different sizes - the TK12 had its own size while the one fitting the TK11 R5 I think also works on the TK15 and TK22!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2013)

*Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

Today I received an order with Fenix TK22 Special Edition in grey, and neutral tint. I didn't need more than a minute to state that this model is the *finest Fenix flashlight I have ever experienced*. Everything is *perfect*: the design, the color, the tint, the beam profile, well spaced brightness levels. The hold comfort is good as well.

Consequently it's early Christmas today!


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

Nice pics,Swedpat! 

That is a true beauty! You got a good point here to give your self a flashlight as a christmas gift. I am intended to do the same,giving my self a flashlight as a christmas gift just like i did last year!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

Thanks NorthernStar!

So many times I tried to make a decision for an interruption of flashlight purchases but I think it's no idéa any more. Now and then it will be offered some MUST HAVE light, like this one! 

*Please Fenix:* offer similar editions also for more of your lights. A grey colored and neutral tinted LD12 would be GREAT! Also an LD41!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



Swedpat said:


> *...*neutral tinted LD12 would be GREAT!



Yes please!!


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

From your photo it looks like, no tailstand?

Still looks super awesome, congrats. What batteries are you using btw? I assume there are better options for the money to use with than the fenix branded setup. I was just thinking if there's a problem & it's all the same brand, they can't blame the battery. Same company responsible for all.


----------



## ven (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

WOW have been admiring the tk22 in grey for a while................. great pics,love it


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



leon2245 said:


> From your photo it looks like, no tailstand?
> 
> Still looks super awesome, congrats. What batteries are you using btw? I assume there are better options for the money to use with than the fenix branded setup. I was just thinking if there's a problem & it's all the same brand, they can't blame the battery. Same company responsible for all.



Thanks! No, it doesn't tailstand. The body shape and tailcap seems to be identical as TK15S2, except from the color. I use AW and EagleTac 18650s, but have also CR123: Titanium Innovation primaries and Tenergy LifePO if I need.



ven said:


> WOW have been admiring the tk22 in grey for a while................. great pics,love it



Thanks! Get it, I am sure you will like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

I guess you'd need an otherwise identical control to really know if it makes a difference, but what's your opinion about the "lossless" orange peel reflector?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



leon2245 said:


> I guess you'd need an otherwise identical control to really know if it makes a difference, but what's your opinion about the "lossless" orange peel reflector?



It's nice: provides a smooth transition between hotspot and spill with a wide corona. I would say: something like the beam of Malkoff M61 but slightly more throwy, a bit smaller hotspot.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

Actually maybe not everything is perfect with TK22: the regulation could be better at turbomode. As I see it it is hardly regulated at all; 680lm seems to be correct the very first part om the runtime(some minute(s) or so) but then the brightness drops and it will not take long time until it's down to 500lm and belowe.
This is only one of many examples that such a high brightness levels are too much for a single 18650 to maintain for more than a very short time. 
I will do some careful runtime tests later.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 6, 2013)

Another stupid question on this one-

There's not any aftermarket tailcaps that would fit the tk22 are there? They're not like c compatible or anything right? I thnk I'd just rather have a completely exposed protruding click switch than the partial shroud thing, if it's not going to tailstand anyway. Not to be negative, that's a tiny nit pick on an otherwise obviously awesome light, just curious.


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



Swedpat said:


> It's nice: provides a smooth transition between hotspot and spill with a wide corona. I would say: something like the beam of Malkoff M61 but slightly more throwy, a bit smaller hotspot.



Having a beam cross section similar to a M61 is definitely a good thing, the dimensions and output of this light would suggest significantly more throw.
Have you taken it outside? " Stretch its legs", so to speak.
Nice pics, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



Up All Night said:


> Having a beam cross section similar to a M61 is definitely a good thing, the dimensions and output of this light would suggest significantly more throw.
> *Have you taken it outside?* " Stretch its legs", so to speak.
> Nice pics, thanks!:thumbsup:



Not much yet, but I will certainly do!  I can tell the tint is awesome, however. Again it makes me convinced that neutral is the way to go!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

SWEET! I was waiting for somebody to post first impressions and pics of the Special Edition TK22 neutral. 

In the words of Tuco from Breaking Bad: "TIGHT.... TIGHT, TIGHT!!!!!"

Looks like such a sweet light. My only reservations are that I myself prefer the smaller diameter heads that the xp-g/xp-g2 lights can provide. It's why I'm still waiting on the eventual TK11 or TK15 true replacement. Now when we get a TK(16?) with a neutral xp-g2 and this same loss-less op reflector.... then we'll talk 

Hey Swedpat, do you have a TK11 xp-g r5? It has square tailcap threads and I'm wondering if the TK11 tailcap works on the TK22. I wanna see what that would look like if it works with a black tailcap. I guess you can do it with the normal black TK22 too.


---Hmmm and that's interesting that it drops down to around 500 lm in your estimation after a bit. Surely so do some of the other single 18650 lights that are advertising 900+ lumens off one 18650? I can't imagine they can stay up there long. I think this new TK22 hit a very good spot for output. I don't really care about having it hit 1000 lumens. All that does with this current xm-l2 is create more heat and less run time.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*

Thanks martinaee!

Yes, it's really a nice light. No I have not an TK11, but I have TK10(not square threads) and TK15 S2. The bodies and tailcaps of my TK15 and TK22 are identical except from the color(both square threads) and fully interchangeable. Maybe it's the same with tailcap of TK11 xp-g r5, I can't confirm that.

Considering the best 2x18650 lights will perform 1,5-2 hour or so at 900lm, I am sure no single 18650 light can perform that output for more than a very short time(much less than half the runtime as double cells).

I will soon do a runtime test with fresh charged 18650.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*

*Now I have completed two runtime tests with TK22 Limited edition neutral tint.*

*2xTenergy LifePO RCR123*. The cells have been lying 2-3 weeks after latest recharge. 
After around 5% decline during the first minutes the brightness was stable until *18min 50s from start, and then it fell out of regulation.

EagleTac 18650 3400mAh: *the cell was fully charged the day before with my Pila IBC charger. The initial brightness was slightly lower than the brightness after 18min with 2xLifePo RCR123, ~630lumens or so. After that it was pretty stable for 15-20min, and then the brightness continued to slowly decrease. Around 30minutes it reached 500lm and after 70min I interrupted the test(because I needed to go to bed). Next day I continued the test. The initial brightness was very the same as when I stopped it, and at around 1h 40min it reached 400lm. I then continued until slightly over 2 hours when the brightness was approximately 360lm. 
*
Conclusion:* the claim of 1h 30min at turbomode is a bit diffuse, what does it really mean? TK22 isn't really regulated at 3,7V(at least if my charger and cell work properly) and at 6V the runtime at full output will not even reach 1h with 2xCR123(based on my other comparisons between LifePO RCR and primary CR123). 
I would prefer a 400lm turbomode which could provide maybe ~2,5 hour flat output with a 18650 instead of an initial brightness of more than 600lm and a decreasing brightness. Anyway; I really like this light and I think the 265lm mode will be the main mode for me!


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*



Swedpat said:


> *Now I have completed two runtime tests with TK22 Limited edition neutral tint.*
> 
> *2xTenergy LifePO RCR123*. The cells have been lying 2-3 weeks after latest recharge.
> After around 5% decline during the first minutes the brightness was stable until *18min 50s from start, and then it fell out of regulation.
> ...





well it used to be that runtime "specs" were determined going down to 50% of initial brighness. now ansi fl1 was specifically formulated to make the lights look better on paper. it's down to 10% i think. 

all flashlights with buck-only drivers behave that way. fall out of regulation quickly. you can mitigate that by getting a better cell like LG's D1 charged at 4.35v. should keep it running longer in regulation.

or get a buck/boost like zebralight or armytek with FULL regulation. these give FLAT regulation even as the voltage goes down...


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*



Overclocker said:


> well it used to be that runtime "specs" were determined going down to 50% of initial brighness. now ansi fl1 was specifically formulated to make the lights look better on paper. it's down to 10% i think.
> 
> all flashlights with buck-only drivers behave that way. fall out of regulation quickly. you can mitigate that by getting a better cell like LG's D1 charged at 4.35v. should keep it running longer in regulation.
> 
> or get a buck/boost like zebralight or armytek with FULL regulation. these give FLAT regulation even as the voltage goes down...



Yes, I actually have an ArmyTek Predator 2,5 PRO which has FULL brightness function. But I noticed the fabric setting on on my sample is STEP and I have not had the energy to find out how to adjust it to FULL brightness, the instruction didn't include in the package. 
I read it in some thread here at CPF, and it's very complicated...


----------



## herman30 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=4000&text=test&srs=EPSG%3A3067&y=6713708&x=509929&lang=fi


Here I tested my black TK22. No problem lighting up forrest line at 170m across water on turbo.


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*

Amazing finish! Looks really good. Would like to see this on a PD35 or some other lights. The TK22 is just not my type of light.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral*



martinaee said:


> Looks like such a sweet light. My only reservations are that I myself prefer the smaller diameter heads that the xp-g/xp-g2 lights can provide. It's why I'm still waiting on the eventual TK11 or TK15 true replacement. Now when we get a TK(16?) with a neutral xp-g2 and this same* loss-less op reflector*.... then we'll talk


The problemwith this lossless reflector is that it's not really lossless. It may not compromise the overall brightness but compromises throw like any other OP reflector so XP-G2 wouldn't throw any better than XP-G. Here are two pics from German taschenlampen-forum made by user 'cockroach', TK21 (left) versus TK22 (right):






And gif:





On paper TK21 has 468lm and 11,5 klux/1m, TK22 650 lumens and 13,8 klux/1m. But as you can see above TK22 indeed appears brighter but hotspot is wider but not more intensive at all. Throw is the same! So calles "lossless" reflector wasted all 180 lumens.

It looks even worse with XM-L2 emitter. Here's a clip from youtube with TK22 XM-L vs. XM-L2:



At 4:47 when whte balance stabilizes, you can see that XM-L2 version has even more diffused and significantly less intensive hotspot. It should be the other way round - Fenix claims that XM-L2 version has almost 5 klux/1m more!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix TK-22 Special Edt neutral runtime tests*



Overclocker said:


> well it used to be that runtime "specs" were determined going down to 50% of initial brighness. now ansi fl1 was specifically formulated to make the lights look better on paper. it's down to 10% i think.
> 
> all flashlights with buck-only drivers behave that way. fall out of regulation quickly. you can mitigate that by getting a better cell like LG's D1 charged at 4.35v. should keep it running longer in regulation.
> 
> or get a buck/boost like zebralight or armytek with FULL regulation. these give FLAT regulation even as the voltage goes down...



But does any other brand have the beam pattern of the TK22? It is exactly what I want. If I could get more runtime at turbo or more brightness that would be good.


----------

